# Psychedelic



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

What song do you think best represents the Psychedelic Era?

My vote goes to In-A-Gadda-Da-Vida


----------



## bobb (Jan 4, 2007)

Section 43. EP version not LP.


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

Lucy in the Sky with Diamonds
Purple Haze


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

Journey to the Center of your mind
White Rabbit


----------



## PaulS (Feb 27, 2006)

Keep Me Hanging On - Vanilla Fudge


----------



## Jim Jones (Sep 18, 2006)

I've always liked "Dear Mr. Fantasy" from Traffic.

Jim


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

when you picked up a new album, and noticed side B contains only one song, lol.

eg 'The End', Doors


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Hendrix's Purple Haze :rockon2: :rockon2:


----------



## Beatles (Feb 7, 2006)

Incense and Pepermints Strawberry Alarm Clock


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

I always found the lyrics from White Room by Cream a little trippy...


----------



## evenon (Nov 13, 2006)

"Happenings Ten Years Time Ago" -- Yardbirds
All of "The Piper At The Gates of Dawn" - Pink Floyd


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

how about one of the few songs in waltz tempo (3/4)

Manic Depression


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

White Rabbit comes to mind.


----------

